# Pedestal Sink Vanity / Cabinet



## splintner (Mar 19, 2013)

One thing left to accomplish in the bathroom is some sort of shelving or storage. There is a pedestal sink in my upper and lower bathroom which causes a lack of space to put things. 

There are a few options we have thought of. 

1) A cabinet that fits around a pedestal sink -- This was really the only one I could find. The only other option I can think of would be to 'diy' and buy a vanity/cabinet and modify it myself

http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/202867957?productId=202867957&storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&PID=1319015&cm_mmc=CJ%2d%5f%2d1319015%2d%5f%2d10368321&cpncode=33%2d147561681%2d2&AID=10368321&cj=true&srccode=cii%5f45538312

2) Some sort of organizer -- I think this is the worst option. 
http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/1/1/134834-rolling-organizer-pedestal-sink.html

3) Open shelving on the walls


Thoughts?


----------



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

Depends on how big your bathroom is. If its small, i would go with the wall shelves. If its on the bigger side, i would just buy the cabinet and modify it. Or, do it the right way, and remove the pedestal sink, install a normal vanity, and then you would have storage space. Why create more work?


----------



## splintner (Mar 19, 2013)

TrailerParadise said:


> Depends on how big your bathroom is. If its small, i would go with the wall shelves.


This is indeed the case - it is a smaller bathroom. I am thinking that the open shelving may be the way to go. At least it is seeming like the most appealing option to me.


----------



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

that will be easier. I just installed open shelves in my kitchen, and they are super simple and easy to install. You can see them on my thread in my signature if you would like to see how i did it.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

what about one of that open shelving units that goes behind the toilet? I have one in my water closet that is made from metal with 3 shelves. the one I have stands of the floor with the lowest shelf above the tank.


----------



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

I have one of those in the bathroom as well, because my bathroom wall studs are interior which means they are 1x3 instead of 2x4. You cant really hang shelves on those thin sticks. But if you take the cheap ones, you get what you pay for.


----------



## splintner (Mar 19, 2013)

TrailerParadise said:


> I have one of those in the bathroom as well, because my bathroom wall studs are interior which means they are 1x3 instead of 2x4. You cant really hang shelves on those thin sticks. But if you take the cheap ones, you get what you pay for.


This was something I did not consider. Is there a good way to figure how how much 'load' I can attach to the walls/studs in an already finished bathroom? We are planning on using this as significan storage, mostly small items, deoderant, toothbrushes, lotion, contact supplies, etc..

Thoughts?


----------



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

Depends on what type of studs you have. Is this a mobile home or a house? If its a MH, is it singlewide or doublewide? If its a singlewide, your interior walls are more that likely made of 1x3's and a few 2x3's. Unless you are really good, you wont be able to hit that stud through drywall. If its a house, you will most likely have 2x4's. I think you need 2x4's to hold shelves up, if you dont have them, then go with the free standing shelves like the one over the toilet


----------

